# Can a divorce cost under 2k?



## PAgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

I live in a no fault state. I am filing next week. The filing fee is $425. The attorney that Im hiring has a retainer of $1200 with her hourly rate at $250. I have checked a few others in my area and her fees are competitive. Other lawyers have a retainer of 3k!

My question is, if my husband doesnt contest and we can divorce amicably without going into a courtroom, is it possible that I wont end up paying more than say 2 or 3k? I am really nervous about the financial aspect of this. But I know I need to do this. I just would like to hear if others have only spent a couple thousand to divorce for some reassurance. 

My lawyer says she has done it for $1500. But I want to hear from others. 

BTW: we have a mortgage and two kids. So we would have to deal with a custody agreement.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

It's possible but only if the parties (you and your husband) are able to come up with an agreement on your own. Have you talked to your husband to try and reach an agreement?

What are the details of your situation? How long have you been married, who works, do you have property, who wants to live there, how old are your kids, etc etc?


----------



## PAgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

You are welcome to read my old posts in my history. Ive already discussed all the issues in my marriage. Details are: married 8 years, yes we have property, I work and earn a decent income, he is self employed and barely makes minimum wage (he has a struggling masonry business). Basically I would be able to afford our house on my own. He would not. So Im hoping to keep the house. He has lots of friends and family who I know would take him in. Right now though, he is unwilling to move out because he wants to be under the same roof as our kids. I am going to talk to his mom and Im hoping she will be able to convince him that we cannot continue to live together and he NEEDS to move out.

Kids ages are 3 and 7.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

There is no way you can get a divorce for under 2k unless you fire your lawyer and go pro se. Even then it's probably impossible, as the court may order you to pay for his lawyer. If he chooses to fight for custody, he will have no incentive to keep the costs low and things will get ugly.


----------



## PAgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

??! Fire my lawyer? I cannot get a divorce without a lawyer in my state. The court wont order me to pay for his lawyer... he doesnt even need one which is what I am told (if he agrees to everything).


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

I helped a friend with his divorce. We worked out the property settlement privately without the court involved except to rubber stamp the agreement.

But I am in Missouri, I pay attention to detail and I am not an attorney. (of course this was done for free for my friend)

If you can get your stbxh to agree to the custody arrangement, child support, property settlement and alimony, you can keep your costs down. 

If it gets ugly, you need the attorney to fight for you. 

Tell your husband that you want to save some money for the benefit of the children, but in divorce, not many think clearly and rational.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

PAgirl said:


> ??! Fire my lawyer? I cannot get a divorce without a lawyer in my state. The court wont order me to pay for his lawyer... he doesnt even need one which is what I am told (if he agrees to everything).


The court can absolutely order you to pay for your husband's lawyer. Even if the court doesn't (unlikely in my opinion, depending on how much money you make), you'll have to pay for court ordered mediation, pretrial court dates (several), billing for interrogatories, etc etc...the cost is going to run you at least 10-20k- minimum.

Your best chance to avoid this is to come to an agreement with your husband. Can you sit down with him and try and hammer out an agreement? Issues that need to be decided are:

1. custody
2. who lives in the marital home
3. division of assets

What is important to him, and what is important to you? Is he on board with this divorce? That would make it much more likely he would try to work with you.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

mine only cost 500 dollars because wife's family wouldnt pay for her lawyer (she cheated) so she took her stuff i took my stuff and agrred to 50/50 custody no child support either way.....she now only has our son on the weekends (her choice)


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

My first d cost me 45$ my half, the second cost me 350$ but I had no children with either and NO property to speak of with the first one. My second ex shared an attorney and basically all he did was help us devise up our debts to assets which was split right down the middle (one advantage to being in debt to your a$$ lol) it can be done if there is no bickering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

PAgirl said:


> ??! Fire my lawyer? I cannot get a divorce without a lawyer in my state. The court wont order me to pay for his lawyer... he doesnt even need one which is what I am told (if he agrees to everything).


He is legally entitled to representation. So yes, if you have an attorney he will need an attorney.

If you do not want him to have an attorney then suggest mediation.

What is the custody norm in your state? Most are going to as close to 50/50 as possible. Since you earn more than he does, you might end up paying him child support. What does your attorney say about this?

I don't know what state you are in, but in some he could ask for spousal support. Generally with an 8 year marriage he could get it for half the length of the marriage (depending on the state).

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What do you think that you need an attorney to file in your state? You live in PA right? 

The PA courts have self help divorce centers.


----------

